# Number for Amtrak? - Urgent



## Steve (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi

We are due to fly from UK tomorrow and just had an email from Amtrak saying regards our trip from SF to Chicago "That train has been re-routed, and your connection point has been changed. For your convenience, Amtrak is providing you with alternate transportation. To speak to an Amtrak representative about transportation options call us at 877-231-9448 at your earliest convenience."

However, I don't think I can call toll-free USA numbers from the UK - anybody know an alternative "normal" number please? I have looked on the Amtrak site (not in depth as yet) but cannot see anything except toll-free numbers

Many thanks


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 27, 2017)

You can dial US 877 numbers from the UK. Start with 00-1-877-231-9448 and if that doesn't work try 00-1-882-231-9448. My current mobile phone does all of this in the background without me having to think about it, so if this advice fails you may need to discuss your phone settings and international calling plan with your service provider.


----------



## lo2e (Sep 27, 2017)

I believe you can still dial a toll free number from the UK. According to https://www.howtocallabroad.com/qa/toll-free.html



> US toll free number 1 800 000 0000 would be dialed from the UK by adding 00 to it: 00 1 800 000 0000;


So the Amtrak number would be dialed 00 1 877 231 9448 from the UK


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks all - I was obviously wrong! Currently on hold

Now speaking to Dominique who says she knows nothing about connection point being changed! I persisted saying that what was what email said so she is now speaking to another department!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheesh! Appears I was sent that email "in error" and our connection point has NOT changed!

However, it was a good job I called as the original email saying the route had changed said the train departure time was 1.5 hours later. Appear this is NOT the case and it departs at the original time of 9:10am

I hope there is no more drama - the re-route was disappointing enough.

Many thanks


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 27, 2017)

I'd suggest checking your dates and times on Amtrak.com (as if you were booking the same trip all over again) and reconfirming the website results match what the call center told you. When it comes to Amtrak sometimes the left hand seems to have no idea what the right hand is up to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

Good advice - thanks. The times match what we were originally told, but as well to check.

Pi££ed about missing The Rockies/Colorado river, but what can you do? Suppose repairs have to be done at sometime, but why on our trip-of-a-lifetime! C'est La Vie



Devil's Advocate said:


> I'd suggest checking your dates and times on Amtrak.com (as if you were booking the same trip all over again) and reconfirming the website results match what the call center told you. When it comes to Amtrak sometimes the left hand seems to have no idea what the right hand is up to.


----------



## TheOldMan (Sep 27, 2017)

You mention being disappointed about missing the Rockies and Colorado river. The reroute thru Wyoming seems to have finished, Today's and yesterdays trains have been back on normal route. Don't know when you are scheduled on the Zephyr but take a look here https://asm.transitdocs.com/ and you can see progress of Amtrak trains in US. Hopefully they have finished and there will not be any more reroutes. I was on Zephyr in August, to and from Omaha. There was a lot of track work being done in the Rockies. Great views hope you will be able to see and the view coming out of California over the Sierras are also wonderful. The Old Man T.O.M. shortened form


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 27, 2017)

TheOldMan said:


> You mention being disappointed about missing the Rockies and Colorado river. The reroute thru Wyoming seems to have finished, Today's and yesterdays trains have been back on normal route. Don't know when you are scheduled on the Zephyr but take a look here https://asm.transitdocs.com/ and you can see progress of Amtrak trains in US. Hopefully they have finished and there will not be any more reroutes. I was on Zephyr in August, to and from Omaha. There was a lot of track work being done in the Rockies. Great views hope you will be able to see and the view coming out of California over the Sierras are also wonderful. The Old Man T.O.M. shortened form


The re-route continues the first full week of October. There is a week's break in between the two weeks of reroutes. Dates have been posted earlier in this forum topic.


----------



## cirdan (Sep 28, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I'd suggest checking your dates and times on Amtrak.com (as if you were booking the same trip all over again) and reconfirming the website results match what the call center told you. When it comes to Amtrak sometimes the left hand seems to have no idea what the right hand is up to.


and furthermore re-checking times the day before your trip starts, and just to be on the safe side, making sure you turn up at the starting station early.

Especially if you are a first time traveller and unsure how things work.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 28, 2017)

Enjoy the reroute - it's redolent of the west in many ways, if not as scenic as the Rockies (and know that lots of railfans will be jealous of the reroute, at the very least).


----------



## Woodcut60 (Oct 1, 2017)

@Metra Electric Rider: Oh yes, I am definitely jealous. I'd love to ride a train in Wyoming. (And South Dakota, for that matter. The only two US states without passenger rail service, as you most certainly know.)


----------



## Woodcut60 (Oct 1, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> SJ - Norra Stambanan, Nordvästra stambanan, Södra stambanan, Dalabanan
> 
> NSB- Bergensbanen, Kongsvingerbanen, Rørosbanen, Dovrebanen, Flåmsbana, Roa–Hønefossbanen


Just curious, but why Sweden and Norway? Do you have ancestors from those countries? I live in Stockholm. And also, kudos for not having any spelling mistakes in your Swedish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the help. One further question if I may....

Our bus to Emeryville is due to leave the SF Transbay temporary terminal at 7:50am - what time do we need to be there (we have luggage). The Amtrak website is a bit unclear


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 6, 2017)

Fair to say close to 7am.


----------



## GBNorman (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't think a reroute via the Overland Route is the end of the world. In fact I found such exciting.

While I haven't been near it in the Amtrak era, to ride it gives you a sense of awe. To realize that settlers X'd this moonscape on foot and with a "not exactly" native welcoming party at hand is all part of the awe. Railwise, the UP runs trains on "headway". You can be meeting one (double track) and see the next one on the horizon.

Now albeit to see this from a UP #90XX Dome Lounge (most were saved) added to the experience. Possibly the vile conditions found in any Amtrak Lounge will detract from the experience. But."that's just Amtrak".


----------

